# powder painting jigs



## dahlski (Feb 8, 2009)

88 what I do is use fluid bed for base color ex: chrome,white then paint whatever color over base with airbrush. for doing solid color jigs I would use different cups for each color. cleaning out beds is kinda a pain but doeable. for a solid color I would have to be doing a lot of that one color to use a bed. and for your jigs in the oven if doing a lot of jigs i do exactly that. I keep my oven at like 400 to help in doing a couple of colors touch up heat with a plumbers torch with a rose bud tip if needed. even at 400 I have not lost a jig yet. once painted I have a dowel rod hanging above my bench to put them on to cool. once all done with jigs in oven I cool it down replace jigs then cure as directed. I as well get all my stuff from tj's


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

88luneke said:


> Gonna make fluid bed here soon and have a couple questions:
> 
> When it comes to fluid beds, I'd assume that you have separate pvc sections for each color of powder?
> 
> When pre-heating the jigs before paint, could you use the oven? I understand this would take more time, but would it affect the jig in a negative way?



I use a toaster oven dedicated to lead. I would not use an oven you intend to cook in. Preheat in an oven, a couple quick swipes through a cnadle and in to the fluid bed. Cool slightly, clear eyes, and back in the oven to cure.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tried to make some multi colored jigs. I used a Small paint brush to sprinkle paint onto a jig that had just been dipped. They are kinda sloppy but i think they will work


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Those look good! Just cause things dont look perfect to us doesnt mean they dont look good to fish. A big thing people dont realize.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

Im really likeing the ones with the red. Should look like the bait is bleeding to the fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Second row, third over, has walleye written all over it.


----------



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been curing a base color and then using sharpies to detail with.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here are a couple jig below i painted with tj's air brush and powder paint. in the fist photo the second photo is a combination of air brush liquid paint and powder paint. 



















how i do my powder paint is use a heat gun hold it on high in the heat gun for 10-12 second then dip or spray it. in a pair of hemostat pliers let cool then hang on a rack/ i built a rack out of a coat hanger and bead chain and some scraps of copper wire coating striped off. so i can hang one hundred at once in the oven. i put it on a cookie sheet covered in tin foil so the paint if it drips stick to the foil not the cookie sheet or the oven. 

then bake at 350 for 10 minute after preheating the oven. any ways best of luck to you guys hope this all helps it turn the coating of tj's into a rubber like coating you can bounce it off the floor and it will not damage it. i do not like toaster ovens they do not seem to get hot enough long enough. any ways they all are looking good keep it up ...

the top jig second photo is air brushed with liquid paint and coat with nail polish to top coat it. if you got any questions feel free to ask by the way bust out the eyes before you bake them...


----------

